# Two litters due tomorrow!



## woodleighcreek (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so excited about tomorrow. I have two litters due!

The first is with my black brood doe who is an experienced mother to another breeder's broken blue buck. I will be getting blues and blacks and brokens out of that. Im sure i feel some babies in her. 

The second litter is the one I am most excited about. J~Wow, my great doe who has mismatched tonails, is blue and was bred to a broken tort buck. I am expecting blacks and brokens out of her. I am not 100% sure she is pregnant, but I think I can feel something in there.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope you get lots of healthy babies!


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Oct 21, 2011)

keep us posted!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't forget the pics!!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 21, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Don't forget the pics!!!


I never do!  nothing so far, but they normally have them in the afternoon. I'm working at the fair today so I am hoping for kits when I get home!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)

So are their kits yet?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So are their kits yet?


No...Did I calculate the days wrong? I sent them with another breeder and she said she left them in the bucks cage for 3 days. Do you think they could have been bred on a later date?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be.  Since you didn't see the actual breeding, you need to rely on someone else.   And remember, it's always an approximate, even when you are there.  

Give a few more days.  Could it be false pregnancy?  But didn't you say you felt movement so maybe just wrong calculations and need just a little bit more time.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I feel some babies in there...It will probably be tomorrow or monday then.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 24, 2011)

Any babies yet?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sitting here on BYH (it's not really late but I'm normally in bed by 10 LOL!!) piddling around waiting for a doe to kindle. I'm so so so so so so so excited for this cross!!!!! Ugh I can't handle it lol. Babies are so exciting! I had one doe that kindled in the middle of the day today. 

Any babies? We should all get together and do a dance for the god/goddess/deity of baby bunnies. : : : : : :


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 25, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here on BYC (it's not really late but I'm normally in bed by 10 LOL!!) piddling around waiting for a doe to kindle. I'm so so so so so so so excited for this cross!!!!! Ugh I can't handle it lol. Babies are so exciting! I had one doe that kindled in the middle of the day today.
> 
> Any babies? We should all get together and do a dance for the god/goddess/deity of baby bunnies. : : : : : :


Doing the "Healthy Kit" dance as we speak for both of you!  Hoping to hear great news and definitely post pics!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 27, 2011)

And no babies.  I was sure I felt some!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 27, 2011)

I was off by more than a week so you still could and I read some where that one persons doe kindled at 38 days.


----------



## lastfling (Oct 28, 2011)

That would be me (38 days) -- and here's the result


----------



## dbunni (Oct 28, 2011)

How cute! They look like little otter or chestnut babies ... what colors were the parents?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 28, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> That would be me (38 days) -- and here's the result
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4404_sol_babies.jpg


So sweet!  Congratulations.  Looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## lastfling (Oct 28, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> How cute! They look like little otter or chestnut babies ... what colors were the parents?


They are Tan rabbits and will be black with the rufous underpinnings.  Mother and father both are black.


----------



## dbunni (Oct 29, 2011)

Kool ... congrats on the cuties ... figured it was in the tan patterning somewhere (we have otter giant angoras).  Good luck with them .. C.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 1, 2011)

congrats on the litter, they have a very pretty color


----------

